# Calais to Lake Maggiore,Italy



## beverleyboy (Jun 13, 2010)

We are planning to travel to Lake Maggiore in September in a 6metre/3400kg/2800cc van.

Can anyone help with route suggestions via the Alps.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

We came home from Italy from that area, but most options over the top of the Alps were closed so we took the tunnel.

Take a look at our blog for the route etc.

Lesley


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

We have been to Lago Maggiore from Calais a couple of times.

We did the free route via Belgium, Luxembourg, down through French Alsace to Basle. No tolls and cheap(er!) fuel.

We overnighted at Metz and Luzern.

From there the route is fairly obvious to the Gotthard Tunnel (or Pass).

We were going to Cannero Riviera at the north end of the lake.

It was certainly the fastest cheap route there but we dawdled circuitously on the return journey.

Actually, the quickest way is to take the Péage from Calais towards Strasbourg before heading down to Basle.

That way one gets very much further on the first day and theoretically can be done with just one overnighter.

We might do that this August when we go again.


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

Agree with Pippin, we have done the same route...but went to Lake Geneva en route...!


----------

